

Why the New York Times Replaced Its Twitter 'Cyborg' With Real People This Week - hornokplease
http://www.poynter.org/latest-news/media-lab/social-media/133431/new-york-times-tries-human-powered-tweeting-to-see-if-users-value-the-interaction/

======
jdp23
Good description of how the LA Times staffs its social media effort: reader
engagement editor Martin Beck "has one assistant to help him monitor social
media, as well as an ombudsman and a customer service staffer who pitch in.
But he also has a team of 20 to 25 copy editors who take care of posting news
to Twitter throughout the day and evening.

These “Twitter eds,” as they’re called, are a “self-selected volunteer group,”
Beck said. It works out It works out to at least one or two people on duty to
tweet at any given time."

